# Spam score problem...



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Essi Santa;a.























If you get a "Your new Post was Rejected due to a spam score..." It's because you have a low post count and are a new member. This prevents spammers from attacking the classifieds. Try posting on more topics and that spam rating should go away.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to AcrheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Essi Santala (May 23, 2012)

Ok. Must be an effective method, but seems silly, since I only registered cause I want a bow of my own =D


----------



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)

:welcomesign: to AT - after you get 25 posts under your belt - then come back and ask to buy a bow of your choice.


----------



## Corycm (May 21, 2012)

Ah - there's the magic number. Twenty-five. Strangely, I don't actually _want_ to post anything, I just want to _know that I can_ post if I want to. :eyebrows:


----------



## PilotPhill (May 28, 2012)

Hang on, so you guy are telling me that I must make 25 posts iin different places in order to respond to a thread that I started so I could learn more about recurves? I feel like This is not that great of an idea as I don't really know very much about archery and probably would not be helping anybody with my posts. Please tell me that im wrong.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I've reviewed your thread in the traditional forum. Just add a few more posts and make sure you don't quote another members last post. The spam filter thinks your adding a link . Just make a regular reply and not a reply with quote. You should be good to go after that. If your interested in Olympic style recurves you might want to ask some questions down in the FITA forum. 


PilotPhill said:


> Hang on, so you guy are telling me that I must make 25 posts in different places in order to respond to a thread that I started so I could learn more about recurves? I feel like This is not that great of an idea as I don't really know very much about archery and probably would not be helping anybody with my posts. Please tell me that im wrong.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## raptorfever660 (May 15, 2012)

Quickest way is to just reply to post on the welcome threads. 

View attachment 1373679


----------



## holyink (Jul 1, 2012)

The Magic number 25. Now I know.


----------



## psgrad8108 (Jul 15, 2012)

Im getting the same problem with the Spam Score thing. Wont let me post my add for a bow for sale.


----------



## Stark060 (Jul 22, 2012)

Same spam problem here. Not even trying to sell anything, just wanted bow-shopping advice..


----------



## mrobosky (Oct 2, 2010)

I am having the same problem


----------



## joegonnago (Jul 27, 2012)

hmmm, yup......one closer :tongue:


----------

